# Web DMS System Gesucht



## exestend (30. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich suche ein gutes (aktuelles) *D*ocument *M*anagemant *S*ystem welches die normalen Funktionen haben sollte:
PDF Durchsuchen, Index setzen und mehrere Accounts anlegen. ggf. auch ein Account der dann unteraccounts anlegen kann.

Gefunden habe ich bisher letoDMS und seedDMS.

Beide bekomme ich aber nicht zu laufen auf meinem vServer (Debian Wheezy) - Eventuell kann mir da ja wer Helfen.

Gerne suche ich aber auch ein anderes System mit dem evt. sogar schon wer Erfahrungen hat.

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Januar 2014)

Hi,
woran scheiterst du denn bei der Installation bzw. Inbetriebnahme?

Grüße


----------



## exestend (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

naja bei seddDMS bekomme ich immer die Antwort, das ich ne Datei im conf Ordner erstellen soll. Okay da smach ich. Aber gleich danach gibt es nichts zum weiter klicken. Da kommt denn nen nicht ausgefülltes Form über Apache und co.


```
"SeedDMS Installation for version 4.3.2
Error
: 
=> : pdo_sqlite
=>
Error
: 
=>
Warning
: 
=>
Warning
: 
=>
Apache version: Apache/2.2.16 (Debian)
PHP version: 5.3.3-7+squeeze18
PHP include path: /home/www-data/seeddms43x/pear/:.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
-"
```

Ich kann die Installation nicht starten. Zum anderen komme ich mit dem ipkt nicht zurecht. Also dieser Paketmanager den man installieren soll. Dazu kommen text to pdf Pakete die zwar installiert sind aber irgendwie nicht erkennt werden.

Die Anleitung von letodms verstehe ich eben sowenig, da aus der für mich nicht herausgeht, wie ich das auf meinem Server installiere und per url zugänglich machen kann.

Es ist also schwer für moch zu erklären, weil ich gar nicht erst in den Installationsprozess komme. :/

LG


----------



## exestend (6. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte nochmal Pushen.

Ich such enach wie vor ein Dokumenten Management System, welches ich Online aufsetzen kann und sich andere Benutzer anmelden können.

Am besten Open Source.

Bisher gefunden habe ich diese:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/opendocman/
http://www.openkm.com/en/

Kostenpflichtig
http://www.nuxeo.com/en/products/document-management

Leider sind die, die etwas kosten utopisch teuer.

Daher wäre ich nach wie vor, sehr dankbar, wenn mich bei meinem Projekt jemand unterstützen könnte.

LG


----------

